# Fri night limit



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

nothing to be seen for the first 4 hrs, then high tide peaked and had a limit in 15 minutes. Few bad shots...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like some fine ones in the mix. Way to go !


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Looks like when the tide changed, the action was fast and furious. Like turning on a light.


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

pensacola area?


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Panama area


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Stop stabbing all my fish hahaha the giggers reign supreme,Everytime.

My goal is to do just that on RodnReel... nice lookin bunch of fish, Ive caught probably 15 in 1 day but only half are worth keeping 13"+.... 

I need to break down and stab a few....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern....15 minutes!!! Awesome! Wade or boat?


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

On the boat. These boys were all on the move over grass flats-hence the bad shots. Went back Saturday night and managed 1.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

10-4, can't be perfect every night! hahaha


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice!!!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

:thumbup:Great night. A bad shot leaves you without fish.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

What was your largest in pounds, and what was your longest in feet and inches? Just curious.

Deadeye dave, 
Sailboat, mullet net, fishing rods, bonedry foot waders, speargun, dive gear. and so on.

Nice stabbing...


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

24"


----------

